# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  An Evening With Whitney Houston: The Whitney Houston Hologram Tour, BASE Entertainment and BASE Hologram, USA

## Airicist

Organizer - BASE Entertainment and BASE Hologram

aneveningwithwhitney.com

----------


## Airicist

Behind The Scenes – An Evening With Whitney – Dancer Audition

Jan 20, 2020




> Go behind the scenes at the dance audition for An Evening With Whitney Tour with world famous director and choreographer Fatima Robinson.

----------


## Airicist

Article "How Whitney Houston's New Hologram Tour Is Proof That Virtual Beings & Volumetric Performances Are Going Mainstream"

by Adario Strange
February 20, 2020

----------

